# Bv138 flights to Berlin in April-May 1945



## Propellorhead (Jun 6, 2010)

Between 25 April and 2 May 1945 there was a huge millitary airlift by the Nazis to fly naval personnel from Baltic garrisons to Berlin to shore up it's defences. 

There were only two units flying transport aircraft into Berlin over this period. One flew about five Ju352 aircraft. The other unit was Hitler's own VIP squadron F.d.F, which had three Ju-52 aircraft, one Ju-290 and two Fw200, all of which kept landing and taking off from the East West Axis until as late as 29 April, the day after Reitsch and Greim flew out. That fact is established because the pilot and crew of a Ju-352 which crashed under soviet fire on 27 April managed to hop a flight out on 29 April. 

In addition however there was also a unit with Ju-52 floatplanes and another presumably KG200 using Bv138 flying boats which flew a constant shuttle to Lake Havel, much like the Berlin airlift in later years. 

Please can anybody here help me identify sources of information about the flights into Lake Havel and in particular those operating Bv138 aircraft. It is known that Goering's luftwaffe adjutant to Hitler, Count Felix von Below escaped from Hitler's bunker with his last will and testament and managed to fly out of berlin from Lake Havel.

Please can anyone shed further light on v.Below's escape?


----------

